# Installed new duck tail



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Was bored with the car wanted to try something new , ordered it from cruzeculture.com


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice, I think it looks pretty good. 

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you , for now I’m going to keep it on I’m happy with it as well!


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Does it use the factory holes


----------

